# Results from show Sunday :D



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You were allowed to enter both walk trot classes and regular walk trot canter type classes?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You were allowed to enter both walk trot classes and regular walk trot canter type classes?


Sure why not? There were no Novice rider/horse restrictions, No ammy resrictions.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> Sure why not?


Well, I have never been to a horse show that allows cross entering because walk trot classes are meant for people who are at the walk trot level. Not for people who are at a level where they are cantering in a group and jumping jumps.

If there is not a specific rule about it I would still consider it...well... poor sportsmanship to ride in a walk trot class if you are of the level that can do the other classes (and win them) that you have posted.

In other words, just because there were no written restrictions does not really make it the right thing to do.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Well, I have never been to a horse show that allows cross entering because walk trot classes are meant for people who are at the walk trot level. Not for people who are at a level where they are cantering in a group and jumping jumps.
> 
> If there is not a specific rule about it I would still consider it...well... poor sportsmanship to ride in a walk trot class if you are of the level that can do the other classes (and win them) that you have posted.
> 
> In other words, just because there were no written restrictions does not really make it the right thing to do.


Well it was just a little schooling show, not rated, not cogress, or world anything fancy like that. The gal (aka my 'adotive' mom) that beat me in the W/T EQ class has won the association (csha) state championship in 08 for w/t/c and we sill enter w/t classes at the schooling shows TO SCHOOL. My horse isn't the greatest/Flashy mover on the planet. His walk& trot are by far better than is canter. All the girls at that show ar WELL above the Trot classes but (like my boy) the gal that go 3rd in the W/T pleasure class has a horse that comes out of frame when we trun around and track in the other direction, So W/T classes can be a good place to school. 
If this had not been a schooling show we probably would not have entered the W/T classes but if D starts to anticipate his classes and there is a W/T class I can toss him in, to school a little and get his brain back on track... yeah I'm going to enter it. I think it's a little rude commenting about me being a poor sportsman, when you don't even know the type of show or if I might schooling for a higher level show etc. Even if you did not mean it directly at me and just as a general statment. There are some people that go from.. say an A or B show that might enter a C show or something a little lower level so that they can save some cash and school for the B, A shows etc. I bet people still get upset about it and make thier comments but I hope that if someone does do that it is for the purpose of schooling and not to 'beat out the little guy' but you never really know unless you are the person showing or a friend of the shower.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

In my opinion it does not matter what type of show it was. Actually I think it is even worse at a low level schooling show. The type of show where true beginners are trying to learn the ropes and are missing out on their chance to win a class because they had to show against people who should not be in the class.

I assumed (correctly) it was just a schooling show, honestly. That it the type of show that does not remember to put basic rules on the prize list and assumes people have the common sense and good sportsmanship to be courteous to their fellow rider.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> In my opinion it does not matter what type of show it was. Actually I think it is even worse at a low level schooling show. The type of show where true beginners are trying to learn the ropes and are missing out on their chance to win a class because they had to show against people who should not be in the class.
> 
> I assumed (correctly) it was just a schooling show, honestly. That it the type of show that does not remember to put basic rules on the prize list and assumes people have the common sense and good sportsmanship to be courteous to their fellow rider.


You are intitled to your opinion but bashing someone stating your opinion also is not very insportsmen like. The show management did not forget to put the basic rules on the prize list because we all know the rules of the association (which follow the WCHS rules). It's a little surprising to me that you are so unsettled by a show you knew nothing about and were not even at? Sure I could probably have not entered the W/T classes but then there would have been:
-My adoptive mom who has already won state in 08, and rode on the higher level rated circuts.
-Our Horsemastership chair person who (I believe) has won state for horse mastership (which has cantering and jumping).
- Our Horsemastership Chair's Husband (I have not seen him at state but he does show over fences pretty successfully)
- An ammy show has been showing in CSHA and been to state since before I became a member in 2007. 
- A new friend of mine who has been showing Ammy under AQHA for abot 3 years now and wants to attend congress.
So seriously no one broke any rules, upset anyone, that only person who appears to be having issues with this is you. Can we possibly just drp this and say you don't agree with what classes I choose to enter and I do not agree with you view about me entering those classes? this seriously doesn't need to be a big deal.


----------



## Horseshowmom (Mar 23, 2010)

I had to join this site to respond but felt the need to. My daughter was at the same show as "D" and she showed in W/T also along with everyone else at the show. We too, used the w/t to get the horse ready for the w/t/c class. We were in a different age level as "D" and let me tell you, those w/t riders gave the w/t/c riders a run for their money and the placings were all over the board for the duration of the show. No one was upset with the cross entering and in fact, the one rider that didn't cross enter won a few of the w/t classes herself. We've gone to shows that aren't schooling shows and would never cross enter but at this particular show series, everyone does it and no one has a problem with those who do and those who don't. Everyone cheered for everyone. We helped each other throughout the entire day. Isn't that what a horse show is all about anyway? Fun? If my daughter ever tells me that she isn't having fun anymore, then we are done with shows. I should state, she has won several large shows, we have attended those high dollar shows, she has placed in the top placings a lot and has a lot of low level placings too. It depends on the judge, her and her horse. It's not about the ribbons, buckles, or even "gasp" the money -- it's about the friendships developed when attending the shows, learning from mistakes and having a good time. I think there are people who just take things too seriously and need to take a chill pill.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If this was merely a fun show with no real score keeping, then no harm no foul.

For those of you saying that 'showing should be FUN', I hate to break it to you, but upper level showing is _very_ serious business.

If your whole purpose is to ride, make new friends and have a good time, you're obviously not planning to show seriously, and there's nothing wrong with that.

However, if you do get good enough to show at the upper levels, it most decidedly _won't_ be fun. In fact, it's pretty cutthroat, and those people you thought were so nice may turn out to be your worst enemies.

When there's REAL money, sponsorships, and contacts to be made, people stop being friendly. Everyone knows WHY most people show at fun shows; so they can rack up the saddle time and work their way to the top of the heap. If you think these people will give you the time of day in a real competition, you're going to be very disillusioned.

I used to show. The best thing I can say about it was that it was competitive, and everyone tried their darndest to win the blue. It wasn't fun, it was nerve wracking.

There are several reasons why I don't show anymore but the politics, greed, and general ugliness had a lot to do with why I stopped. 

That, and horse people are krayzee. Horse show mothers are some of the bat****e krayziest!


----------



## Horseshowmom (Mar 23, 2010)

We've been to a couple of upper level horse shows and do understand they mean very serious business and we had a great time. My daughter showed well and placed very well. The only bad experience we have had was when we checked in at the registration desk, I was asked to put the horse's registered name and not the nickname. I explained that the horse isn't registered and the gal said oh, no problem then. The show mom (one of those you described speed racer) standing behind me then told me that we had no business at this show with our "backyard" horse then because she wouldn't win. The horses had to be high dollar horses and registered in order to win. It shocked me to say the least. The registration desk looked surprised. It turns out, the gals daughter was in the same classes as my daughter and I'm happy to say, our little "backyard" horse beat her high dollar horse in all but one class. We didn't come home the big winner but we had a great time nonetheless. It was very stressful and we've only gone to one more large one like that. Can't stand the nastiness that comes out of people. It's not worth the ribbons, buckles, other prizes etc....I'm not like those other horse show mothers that you describe as bat****e crayziest -- I've met a lot of them and vowed I would never be like that and if my daughter ever sassed me like theirs do to them, she would be yanked off her horse and taken home (she's 17 now and I've only removed her from a show once -- that's all it took to keep her from being a prima donna)


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Being a "Circuit" Hunter, dropping down to the Regional shows in a state organization to save money and continue to show I too was confused about all the WTC people being in WT.

Last year was my first year showing in the org and I refused to do WT because I believe that the people who should truly enter it should be beginners, but was AMAZED by all the WTC and Over Fence people were in them (like all of them). The only "TRUE" beginners in the association are the 10 and under group. For a "local" level organization I think it is MORE cutthroat then the circuit. USEF has specific rules about cross entering, as do most BIG associations. This year I decided to suck it up and I will enter the WT classes because that is exactly what it takes to be competitive. I've petitioned them once already to make WT only for Novice horses or riders but it is the way the association makes the most money, and that is all anyone is after anymore.

Frankly its not poor sportsmanship if everyone in the class is on the same playing field which in this organization it frankly is.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> If this was merely a fun show with no real score keeping, then no harm no foul.
> 
> For those of you saying that 'showing should be FUN', I hate to break it to you, but upper level showing is _very_ serious business.
> 
> ...


I'd beg to differ, I've made sooooo many friends on the circuit and have always had a ton of fun at shows (even when I lost ) and it was all thanks to my barn teammates. They are your friends and family. And from my experience the kids who didn't have fun at shows because they didn't do well ended up not sticking in the sport very long anyways. All the great, level headed (and usually CLASS horsemen and women) understand that showing has its ups and its downs and that you take your judging with a grain of salt, and sometimes it is not your day to lay down a perfect trip or find those eight distances.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw the w/t and the being entered in w/t/c classes and I had to raise an eyebrow. Even in the grass root shows around here there are always rules about entering w/t and not being able to do w/t/c and when there aren't written rules about it there is always kind of an unspoken rule that you don't enter both, its not very fair for those riders who are only at the w/t level and not able to enter the classes that require a canter too.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

>>However, if you do get good enough to show at the upper levels, it most decidedly _won't_ be fun. In fact, it's pretty cutthroat, and those people you thought were so nice may turn out to be your worst enemies.<<

Oh WOW. Where do you show? I'm not being sarcastic or nothin', I've just noticed that in certain parts of the country there seems to be a bigger concentration of...shall we say, "competitive people". I've done both the A level hunters on the West Coast and (now) the breed shows (going to Congress this year) and we have a great crowd in these parts. Sure, there are bad eggs in every basket, but it's pretty easy to avoid these people. I can spot 'em a mile away. 

Not trying to disagree with you or anything. Well, I guess I am--SORRY ABOUT THAT, but I just don't want people to think showing at the upper level isn't "fun" when I've had the opposite experience. Two sides to every story and all that.

As far as the original discussion, I wasn't surprised to read ALWAYSBEHIND's reaction to Dartanion's OP. There was even a discussion on Fuglyblog.com about this just the other day. IMHO, though, I've been on enough message boards over the years to know that it really does depend on where you live as to how "acceptable" it is (or not). Around these parts, EVERYONE enters the open W/T classes. 

I love a good debate, though, and so I posted this question on one of my other forums. About 90% of people had NO problem with experienced riders entering W/T classes IF THAT CLASS WAS OPEN. If not...if, for instance, it was a novice class, that's a HUGE no-no. 

Pamela Britton-Baer


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

On the flip side, I've just been told that at the next Regional Show my Division is being cut for "lack of entries". Which made me very mad because my division usually gets more people then the Poles Division, and as many entries as the Jumper Division, but neither of those have been cut. 

I keep myself at the higher fence heights for Hunters to be fair to those who are learning how to jump or haven't moved up yet. This isn't a written rule, I do it of my own Volition.

Now what am I supposed to do with my Division gone? I'm tempted to enter ALL the baby hunter classes, 2', 2'3", 2'6" etc and win them, against 9 year olds just to prove a point to show management. I will make everyone complain unless you put my division back.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> its not very fair for those riders who are only at the w/t level and not able to enter the classes that require a canter too.


NO ONE in any of the W/T classes I entered were at w/t level. Like Void and PBritton2U has said around here EVERYONE enters w/t classes. One VERY talented rider in my W/T eq class WON the state champion title in the W/T division. She is WAY above w/t and has shown very successfully on the rated circut in the past but now swaped to Qh's. IF there had been a true novice in these classes I doubt any of us would have entered since that wouldn't have made things a level playing field. Like Void and I also disscussed before around here 'if you don't enter the w/t classes your competition will'


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Then I guess like PBritton2U said, it must be the area that you are in. If you did something like that around here you would be highly frowned upon. Everybody around here understands that the W/T classes are for W/T riders, and riders that are ready to canter at shows do not enter them. Its just not done. http://www.horseforum.com/members/14324/


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Then I guess like PBritton2U said, it must be the area that you are in. If you did something like that around here you would be highly frowned upon. Everybody around here understands that the W/T classes are for W/T riders, and riders that are ready to canter at shows do not enter them. Its just not done.


It is the same around here too. 

It is hard for me to imagine (so this is my opinion) why someone who is accomplished enough to be doing the upper levels (WTC and jumping) would even want to ride in a WT class.

PBritton, I am interested to know where you posted that question.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is the same around here too.
> 
> It is hard for me to imagine (so this is my opinion) why someone who is accomplished enough to be doing the upper levels (WTC and jumping) would even want to ride in a WT class.
> 
> PBritton, I am interested to know where you posted that question.



She posted it on the Pleasure Horse Forum


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> PBritton, I am interested to know where you posted that question.


 
Here's the link to the forum. It's on Delphi and so you have to be a member, but it's a really great place to hang out. We have a pretty good discussion going on about how "fair" it is to enter the W/T classes, although like I said, it's pretty much unanimous that most people over there enter them, too. I think we maybe had two people disagree--and I think about thirty people have replied. (But don't quote me on those numbers, though.  )

Quick Registration


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

*headdeak**facepalm**gigglesnort*

First off, congrats Dartanion! Sounds like a great, and FUN, show.  I want to see those pictures asap (please).

Now, to my opinion...

I am a local show'er, have never done rated shows, but hope to soon (once I find the horse -.-). Guess what... I enter w/t AND w/t/c. _Le gasp!_ it is most def. the end of the world. 

But seriously, what is the "big deal" about cross entering? Atleast in my area the have divisions for the green horse/rider and I still see them going into normal walk trot classes for their age group. Heck, I still do (this will be my last year doing so). I think if a novice rider goes into a normal w/t class for their age group then they are fair game.

Also, on a side note. If your going to be showing (and im going to be blunt here), you are going to have to learn to suck it up and deal with not getting the "pwetty bwue wibbon." As someone else said (forgot who) on this thread, you are going to have your up's and down's with your horse, even schooling at home. 

Heck, I went to a show once with a lease mare I had a year ago (R.I.P. Maddie) who was a bit of a nut. I went into the 18" jumper class and she grabbed the bit and raced through the second combo. It took me a while to stop her (she was galloping around -.-) and when I did, I told them I needed to stop my course. She was being dangerous, but it was a humbling experience. I did cry a little about it, but only out of my own frustration. Did I go and get mad at my friend who one the class who had so many ribbons and shows under her belt? No. I told her how great she did and show awesome they looked out there. I went on and had a great day with Maddie; the highest placing we got was a 4th (or 5th). Guess what though, after every class I was SO proud of her, even though she was breaking into a canter every 10 strides in a walk trot class, I have her a big hug and told her she was a good girl because she was trying. I blame myself mainly for her breaking like that anyways (dont ask...).

Anyways, rant over... 

I say we drop this arguement so this once HAPPY thread doesnt get closed.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

eventerwannabe said:


> *headdeak**facepalm**gigglesnort*
> 
> First off, congrats Dartanion! Sounds like a great, and FUN, show.  I want to see those pictures asap (please).
> 
> ...


hehe thank you!! and I agree. Everyone should just agree to disagree and have different opinions which you will always run into lol. Oh and guess what?? pics  I finally got the cam to behave! 


Showmanship Open, D totally looks headless in this pic LOL.

Halter Geldings 6&Over

Believe it or not this is pretty much all that dad could get since the camera ran out of memory but he did get some short videos I am trying to even upload :/ that's a new challenge all together.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)




----------

